# 18650 Batteries In Cpt



## Alawhie (25/11/13)

Are here any stockists of 18650 batteries here in cpt with reasonable prices? Preferably unprotected Samsungs, Pannies or AW's.... (for PV's like svd, vamo, lavatube etc.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/11/13)

Dude if you are in a hurry vapemob has them for around 300 odd bucks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (25/11/13)

That's a little steep. i'll rather wait until u have them in stock again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (3/12/13)

I'm in this boat too...

Need to get my hands on a few 18350s and 18650s...

Any ideas? CPT preferably...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/12/13)

We're bringing in some efest 30amps, you just missed the group buy though, but we brought in a few extra to sell on our site - should be here in a week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (3/12/13)

Awesome! Any 18350s? I'm into a smaller form factor...

I see your site has 28ga kanthal too!!!!!

We're going to be such good friends!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/12/13)

No 18350's... yet - we've only been in operation for a few months, perhaps the next group buy will go for 18350's ... anybody?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/12/13)

yes please derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

